# Cover for mattress to prevent off-gassing?



## momofelise (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi--I know there are covers you can put over crib mattress to prevent off-gassing (i.e. BabySafe), but what about adult beds? Do any of you know what options are out there? We have a king bed.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

As far as I knew they didn't make one because the company doesn't believe bed sharing is safe.


----------



## momofelise (Apr 13, 2005)

I know! It's crazy there aren't more options out there, especially since there's evidence that off-gassing from mattresses might be the major cause of SIDS (which would make the back-sleeping moot). For now I'm buying a polyethylene/polypropylene mattress cover, but please let me know anyone if you have other info for better alternatives!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't think adult beds have as many chemicals added to them as baby mattresses.The main problem seems to be wetness causing the gasses to release, too, so I put a doubled up receiving blanet or two under ds to prevent the moisture from getting to the mattress.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

Hmm, I'm not sure if our cover is what you're talking about. It's designed to keep everything inside the mattress, for people who suffer from allergies. I'm sure you could find it at a medical supply store (that's where ours was bought). It's King size, has a plastic-like inside, but feels like a sheet on the outside. It totally encases the mattress, and it zips closed. It also works well to protect the mattress from diaper leaks, and drooled milk.


----------



## EJP (Aug 8, 2004)

you could try a wool mattress cover. or just wool blankets under the sheets.


----------



## SunRayeMomi (Aug 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Nikki~*
It's King size, has a plastic-like inside, but feels like a sheet on the outside. It totally encases the mattress, and it zips closed. It also works well to protect the mattress from diaper leaks, and drooled milk.









I've got the same thing so we aren't breathing in our own dead skin cells and mites all night, and also since DD still wets at night sometimes and crawls into our bed while we're sleeping. I got it at Bed Bath and Beyond. They had all sizes.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

I wouldn't cover it at all but stand it up and let it air out on its own, ideally before you even buy it (I had ours unwrapped and loosely covered in the warehouse for about 2 weeks). Pull back the sheets during the day and above all else, open the windows. If you can, sleep with the windows open to get fresh air circulating in the room to avoid "pockets" of chemicals off-gassing.

Wool is nice but the chemical gasses are millions of times smaller than the holes in the wool lol, and it's not going to trap or change a thing.


----------



## Bethanydear (May 14, 2003)

I use a wool pad, I think it helps...


----------

